# How not to drive on beach



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I couldn't decide if this should go here or 4x4. But either way here's some oxygen thieves for you. http://www.break.com/index/kids-flip-suv-on-beach.html


----------



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello Mullet,,,,Been doing ok? Made any good fishing trips lately?,,,Ken


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Doing well. I've been a few times down New Hanover County way and up and 12 a few times. Not done as well as some on the board, but caught fish . I've been tinkering with my gear and trying to get a little more distance then I used too. Hope all is well on your end.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

What an idiot!!!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

sorry guys........i didnt see a speed limit sign on the beach


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The worst part is I've saw a guy on O-coke doing this a couple years ago. The guy driving was doing about 40 MPH and his idiot friend was looking out the sun roof.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

take these idiots out of the gene pool...


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I normally don't post or email crap like this, but I figured it kind of hit home here. My wife and I saw a few marines in a YJ(wrangler) flip on CB N. end two years ago doing the same thing. One dude was hurt pretty badly. That's the chit that gives ORV beach access a challenge


----------

